# 2019 season over.



## ronlane (Nov 24, 2019)

Well, unless by some crazy miracle happens, I shot my last football game of the year. I still haven't processed all the images because I hade 3 shoots today. But here are three that I processed last night.

1) First half upside down touchdown. I'd like to have had a faster frame rate to have gotten this image just a fraction of a second faster.


 

2) Late interception by the defense.

 

3) The defense celebrating the turnover by running the length of the field to see us.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 24, 2019)

Nice set; great catch on that first one!!!!


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 25, 2019)

Nice action shots.......


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 25, 2019)

Yeah, college football is kinda like Christmas you anxiously wait for it, then it's gone. You've really stepped up your game shots!


----------



## ronlane (Nov 25, 2019)

tirediron said:


> Nice set; great catch on that first one!!!!



Thanks John.



Jeff15 said:


> Nice action shots.......



Thanks Jeff.



smoke665 said:


> Yeah, college football is kinda like Christmas you anxiously wait for it, then it's gone. You've really stepped up your game shots!



You are so right Smoke. Thank you.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 25, 2019)

Love that last shot.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 25, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> Love that last shot.



Thanks Sharon. Funny story about that shot. They intercept the ball and run the length of the field to the tv news guy that I was sitting beside. I had changed batteries in my 5D3 at half (with my 70-200mm) and after about 21 photos, it died on me and wouldn't come back on. At the start of the 4th Qtr, OU was about to score. I was going to go up and change the batteries back when they scored. Problem was the threw an interception and I didn't go back up to get the batteries.

So I was trying to shoot these guys with a 300mm at about 10-15 feet.


----------



## ac12 (Nov 25, 2019)

ronlane said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > Love that last shot.
> ...



fooey
I hate when the battery finks out on you.

I was working with a colleage today and my laptop died on me, in 30 minutes.  So much for the estimated 2 hours of run time.
Worse, I could not find the power supply.   ARGHHHHH


----------



## ronlane (Nov 26, 2019)

Man, that would be the worst.  Yeah my new laptop made it about 2 hours in a car ride with me editing images. (Now I did have an external harddrive attached, so that may have ran the battery down faster.)


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 26, 2019)

The "Estimated run time" for a lot of electronics seems to be calculated with no programs running.


----------



## ac12 (Nov 26, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> The "Estimated run time" for a lot of electronics seems to be calculated with no programs running.



Like a car going downhill gets GREAT gas mileage.
But what happens when you get to the bottom of the hill, or you have to go up the next hill?


----------

